# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Bir Subay PKK'lıya Teslim ol dedi...

## bozok

*BİR SUBAY PKK’LIYA TESLİM OL DEDİ... PEKİ NE CEVAP ALDI?*



04.08.2010 13:29

Geçtiğimiz Haziran ayının sonunda bir arkadaşımı karşılamak üzere Ankara Otogarı AşTİ’ye gitmiştim. Otobüsün gelmesine sanırım 30 dakika vardı. Otogar’ın alt katındaki bir kafeteryada vakit geçirmeye çalışırken, yanımdaki masaya 3 genç geldi. Sivil kıyafetlerine rağmen asker oldukları anlaşılıyordu. 

Bir süre konuşmalarına kulak kabarttım. Dayanamadım “*Asker misiniz*” diye sordum. üçü de aynı anda “*askeriz*” yanıtını verdi. Böyle başlayan sohbet ısmarlanan çaylarla daha da ilerledi. Birlikleri Tunceli’nde olan askerler izine çıkmışlar. ünce uçakla Erzurum’dan Ankara’ya gelmişler, buradan da memleketlerine gidecekleri otobüslere binmeden önce vakit geçirmek için kafeteryaya oturmuşlar. 

Konu ister istemez son dönemlerde yoğunlaşan PKK saldırılarına geldi. Bulunduğunuz bölgede çok operasyona çıkıyor musunuz? üatışma yaşıyor musunuz vb. soruları birbiri peşi sıra yönelttim. ünce biraz duraksadılar, sonra yavaş yavaş anlatmaya başladılar. İlk konuşan asker, “*Ağabey PKK’ya karşı mücadele etmek sorun değil, bu zaten bizim işimiz. Bu arkadaşlarımla askerde tanıştık. Onlar da benim gibi düşünüyor. Ama öyle şeyler var ki, PKK’nın veremeyeceği zararı veriyor askere, özellikle de komutanlara*” dediğinde meraklandım. Ne gibi zararlar bunlar diye sordum. Konuşmaya başladığımızdan buyana sessiz kalmayı seçen üankırılı asker durun ben anlatayım diyerek söze girdi. 

*PKK’LILARA TESLİM OL üAğRISI*
“Haziran ayı başlarında Elazığ –Bingöl çevresinde operasyona çıkmıştık. On gündür kırsalda dolaşıyorduk. PKK küçük gruplar halinde hareket ettiği için çatışmaya girmemeye özen gösteriyor, taciz ateşi açıyor, mayın ya da uzaktan kumandalı bombalı saldırılara ağırlık veriyordu. Aldığımız bir ihbara göre, PKK’lı kalabalık bir grup Karlıova yakınlarında saldırı hazırlığı yapıyordu. Arkadaşlarımız grubun yerini tespit etmişti. Baskın için havanın kararmasını bekleyen PKK’lıları hiç ummadıkları bir şekilde çevirdik. Grubu tamamen kuşatmamıza çok az kalmıştı ki gözcüleri bizi fark etti. Kısa süre içinde çatışma başladı. Zor durumda olduklarını gören PKK’lıların lideri telsizden çevredeki gruplardan yardım istiyordu. Komutanımın yanında olduğum için elindeki telsizden tüm konuşmaları duyuyordum. Bir süre sonra komutanımız PKK’lılara teslim olun çağrısı yapmaya başladı. Komutan, ‘*Etrafınızı sarıldı, kaçamazsınız, boş yere ölmeyin gelin teslim olun*’ çağrısını birkaç kez tekrarladı. 

*TERüRİST KOMUTAN*
PKK’lılar telsizden yapılan çağrılara bir süre yanıt vermediler. Komutanımız, yeni bir çağrı yaparak, ‘*ümrünüzün sonuna kadar terörist olarak yaşayamazsınız. Bunun sonu ölüm. Bırakın terörü gelin teslim olun. Terörist gibi değil Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin bir vatandaşı olarak yaşamınızı sürdürün*’ dedi. Kısa bir sessizlikten sonra PKK’lıların lideri öyle bir yanıt verdi ki konuşmayı duyanlar söyleyecek söz bulamadı.

şöyle diyordu PKK’lı: 

“Komutan sen bizi terörist olarak nitelendiriyorsun, ama dünyadan haberin yok herhalde. Siz 3. Ordu’ya bağlı değil misiniz? Ordu komutanınız hakkında Erzincan iddianamesi açıklanmadı mı? O iddianameyi okumadınız herhalde. Oradaki 1 numaralı sanık sizin komutanınız. İddianamede, terör örgütü kurmak ve yöneticisi olmakla suçlanıyor. Onun askerleri olduğunuza göre siz de terörist değil misiniz? Medyanızda bile size terörist diyenler var. Gizli belgelerinizi, ses kayıtlarınızı yayınlıyorlar. Bizi bırakmış sizi takip ediyorlar. Siz önce kendinize bakın…” 

******

Dayanamadım, araya girdim ve komutanın yanıtı ne oldu diye sordum. üankırılı o anı yaşar gibi yanıtladı, “*Komutan çok ama çok öfkelendi. Lanet olsun diye bağırarak telsizi kapattı. Yüzü kıpkırmızı olmuştu. Konuşmaları duyan arkadaşlarımız da sinirlenmişti. üatışma şiddetlenmişti, ama aklımızda PKK’lının Ordu Komutanı hakkında söyledikleri vardı.*” 

*MORALİ BOZULAN ASKER NASIL SAVAşSIN?*
Yine dayanamadım ve moraliniz bozuldu mu diye sordum. “*Abi bu nasıl iştir anlayamadık. Başta Ordu komutanımız ve subaylar olmak üzere hepimiz canımızı dişimize takıp PKK’ya karşı savaşıyoruz. Madalya falan değil moral destek beklerken bir de bakıyoruz ki komutanlarımıza terörist muamelesi yapıyorlar. Komutanlar da hiç moral kalmıyor. Onların halini görünce biz de çok üzülüyoruz. Bazen kendi aramızda konuşurken, PKK’ya karşı savaşan subaylara bugün terörist diyebiliyorlarsa yarın bizim gibi sadece askerlik görevi için gelenlere ne derler diye soruyoruz. Abi askerin en büyük gücü moralidir. Moral kalmayınca PKK karşısında ne yapılabilir ki? Birileri sanki Türk askerini değil de PKK’yı destekliyorlar…*”

üok fazla söze gerek yok, üankırılı askerin son cümlesi yaşananları ne de güzel özetliyor değil mi? 

*Gürbüz Evren*
Odatv.com

----------

